
If you don’t need (true) decentralization, you don’t need a blockchain - arikr
https://twitter.com/naval/status/999514893043863553
======
arikr
See also: Do you need a Blockchain?
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/375.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/375.pdf)

